# Formica overlay



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

I hate to ask this, because it's against my nature to cobble. But can anyone tell me if it's possible to overlay new formica over old?

If it's not, can it be stripped off the substrate? I've built many really nice wood faces formica tops. But I've never really considered rehabing one. Now, it's my own kitchen, and I really don't have the conviction to completely gut it for a full blown top redo, if it's reasonable to do something else. 


Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Well that's a brand name but I have built a few plastic laminate directories, shop counter and two vaccum/screen printing tables with it. I don't know how others do it but I used contact cement.

One time I heated a room to get prints dry in a hurry and the laminate on the table buckled. I had drilled about 2,000 holes through it so did not want to repeat it so I delaminated it by using about a gallon of lacquer thinner, sanded and redid it. It worked great and I got many years out of it.

In my case I was able to turn the table sideways and let gravity help. It would be much trickier on a counter top. I'd be tempted to overlay it if the edges looked OK doubled up, otherwise try to figure out a method to spray underneath it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

t.carpenter00 said:


> I hate to ask this, because it's against my nature to cobble. But can anyone tell me if it's possible to overlay new formica over old?
> 
> If it's not, can it be stripped off the substrate? I've built many really nice wood faces formica tops. But I've never really considered rehabing one. Now, it's my own kitchen, and I really don't have the conviction to completely gut it for a full blown top redo, if it's reasonable to do something else.
> 
> ...


Yes you can... be sure to rough up the surface with 80-120 grit, then be sure to vacuum it and use denatured alcohol to clean it... use same adhesive...

Personally, the substrate is fairly cheap, and your old top is basically already a template if it's a proper fit... if you're going for new, go for new... but that's assuming your current substrate is not in good shape (be sure to check around and under sink area and near dishwasher)...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I've done a couple overlays when the originals were solid.
After sanding (I use 60 grit), I make up a block from a cutoff and screw 20 or so drywall screws through it...then scratch it severely. Maybe overkill but I think it gives the cement a better bite.

Before the cement, I vacuum and wipe down with lacquer thinner.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

That's awesome guys. I've always figured it could be done that way. But as much cobbled together crap iv fixed in the last 10 years, I didn't want to do it on my own place, unless can have solid, lasting results! 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

It is an acceptable practice and have done it many times.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

A belt sander w 40 grit or grinder with a diamond blade can also be used to roughen the surface. 

I would pull the edge banding off. Sometimes the laminate can be pulled off without too much difficulty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

AustinDB said:


> A belt sander w 40 grit or grinder with a diamond blade can also be used to roughen the surface.
> 
> I would pull the edge banding off. Sometimes the laminate can be pulled off without too much difficulty.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely going to do that. Proba ly going to do some sorta walnut edge band with an inlay

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

t.carpenter00 said:


> I'm definitely going to do that. Proba ly going to do some sorta walnut edge band with an inlay
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


You need to be careful with how much sanding you do... you don't want inaccuracies to telegraph through... all you're looking to do is rough the surface of the top layer, not remove it... The adhesive will take care of the rest...

If by *"definitely going to do that" *you meant you're going to try to de-laminate the top after removing the edge, you'll save a lot of time and potential headache just picking yourself up from new substrate...


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

KAP said:


> You need to be careful with how much sanding you do... you don't want inaccuracies to telegraph through... all you're looking to do is rough the surface of the top layer, not remove it... The adhesive will take care of the rest...
> 
> If by *"definitely going to do that" *you meant you're going to try to de-laminate the top after removing the edge, you'll save a lot of time and potential headache just picking yourself up from new substrate...


Nah. After you guys verifying what I was thinking, I'm going to peel the edge and scuff the top. Everything in this part of the country is site built. Ctops are nailed on the cabinet frames every 8". A real pain to tear down, if your trying to save anything.
This is going to be great! 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Buy a good quality laminate & not that thin crap the big box stores sell & you'll have better luck not getting bubbles.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

t.carpenter00 said:


> Nah. After you guys verifying what I was thinking, I'm going to peel the edge and scuff the top. Everything in this part of the country is site built. Ctops are nailed on the cabinet frames every 8". A real pain to tear down, if your trying to save anything.
> This is going to be great!
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


After peeling the edge, just be sure to route the edge a 1/16" as opposed to sanding it so you don't end up with potential gaps... you might benefit from looking into other edges as well...

http://www.kuehnbevel.com/laminate-countertop-edges/
http://www.kuehnbevel.com/laminate-countertop-edges/wood-edges/
http://loticorp.com/loticorp.shtml
https://www.wilsonart.com/laminate-edge-options
http://www.formica.com/en/us/products/idealedge-real


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I have peeled the old laminate off using an electric iron and a putty knife. 
Then I used 1/4” underlay material , well glued and fastened. 
Route it off, and put a new nosing on. 
Then apply new laminate as usual. 
Water base contact cement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

